# Fault code P1481



## Mike sand (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi have a t32 1.6 xtrail 2016

Fault code P1481 from OBD2

Any ideas???

Thanks


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

It would be better to search for it in the shop manual to have clear details on the code, but this is what i got.


----------



## Mike sand (Sep 24, 2019)

To anyone with this fault.........

P1481 is exhaust electronic throttle actuator faulty

It is a motorised flap/valve that can be found in the front section of the exhaust just behind the flex section.

Quite a common fault as they seize although it seems as though motor is knackered on mine

Nissan don't sell it seperate so you have to buy the full front pipe p/n 200A0 £385 plus vat..

Got one off ebay £75


----------

